# What's up on the seawall?



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

I noticed the signage were you park is covered with garbage bags? are they starting to charge for parking or what?

sent from my taxpayer-funded sail phone and yes the government is tapped into my talk


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

saw on the news yesterday they will start charging a dollar an hour to park.
the signs have a code and phone number you call with your info and a credit card.
PD enforces with some type electric monitor


----------



## TheExtreme (Aug 17, 2010)

Beaurocracy at its finest. We need funds so let's charge people for the right to spend their money.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Think they will start the 1st of August, 8$ a day and you have to pay using your phone. You also can buy a yearly pass for $25. Wonder how long before you have 
to pay at the beach access spots??


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

and I have it on good authority how well the city's doing now. evidently not well enough.:banghead:

sent from my taxpayer-funded sail phone and yes the government is tapped into my talk


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

reeltimer said:


> I noticed the signage were you park is covered with garbage bags? are they starting to charge for parking or what?
> 
> sent from my taxpayer-funded sail phone and yes the government is tapped into my talk


 LOL, what do you think??:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: rs


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

* Suddenly, a parking fee appears *

Posted: Wednesday, July 24, 2013 2:23 pm | _ Updated: 4:43 pm, Wed Jul 24, 2013. _ 
From staff reports 
GALVESTON â€" After more than two years and several postponements, the city plans Saturday to begin charging fees for people to park on the seawall.
City officials said they would hold a news conference on the seawall at 10 a.m. Friday and begin charging the fees at 10 a.m. 
Saturday.

http://www.galvestondailynews.com/news/local_news/article_86175782-f496-11e2-aee2-001a4bcf6878.html

also anyone ever going fishing on the partyboats at pier 19 they have a pay box there they started charging 5.00 a day to park and gave a days notice to the businesses when they just happen to start it the day snapper season opened, its always been there but then they just started enforcing it! i think a ticket is 17.00


----------



## WestEnd1 (Jul 26, 2012)

I'm personally all for it as someone who lives here. Extra $$ for seawall showers/bathrooms and a possibility of keeping some of the folks who come down and trash the beach away.


----------



## Pier Pressure (Aug 30, 2009)

Well I guess its now a good place to park a pos car that is broke down in the back yard. City will tow it off and get rid of it for me. 

Well thats one way to get rid of it I guess.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

WestEnd1 said:


> I'm personally all for it as someone who lives here. Extra $$ for seawall showers/bathrooms and a possibility of keeping some of the folks who come down and trash the beach away.


I have to agree. It's the best thing they ever did for the Texas City Dike.


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

Oddly, I've been to the Dike a couple of times this summer and haven't had to pay either time, they've just waived me through. I was very impressed with the condition of it though, I've never seen it that clean.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Mont said:


> I have to agree. It's the best thing they ever did for the Texas City Dike.


And Rollover Pass. You have to pay to play...nothing is free, somebody somewhere is paying...


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

I agree. Probably a high % of those who park on the Seawall aren't staying locally and probably won't spend even the money to buy a burger or beer while on the island.


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

monkeyman1 said:


> And Rollover Pass. You have to pay to play...nothing is free, somebody somewhere is paying...


It has been a year since I went to Rollover, and it was filthy. Used syringes, dirty diapers, trash, dead fish, etc.

Do they now charge, and clean up?


----------



## redvelvet09 (Jun 11, 2013)

Do they now charge, and clean up?[/QUOTE]

I went yesterday they charge $5 a day or $25 for a yearly pass. The trash bins were not over flowing but this was Wednesday not the weekend. Ed rides around on a golfcart making sure you have a green hang tag in your vehicle.


----------



## Slimp (May 8, 2006)

WestEnd1 said:


> I'm personally all for it as someone who lives here. Extra $$ for seawall showers/bathrooms and a possibility of keeping some of the folks who come down and trash the beach away.


Thumbs up to that!!!!!! I'm tired of running down the seawall and have to move around people sleeping on the seawall and diapers just thrown on the ground. If they are not going to pay $8 to park, they aren't spending money in our gas stations and restaurants.


----------



## RexP (May 29, 2013)

I do not live there and i am all for it.
I visit 3-4 times a year and have no problem with the charge if it keeps some folks away. I wish other cities on the coast would look at this.


----------



## WestEnd1 (Jul 26, 2012)

HydraSports said:


> I agree. Probably a high % of those who park on the Seawall aren't staying locally and probably won't spend even the money to buy a burger or beer while on the island.


True story, the majority come down for the day, bring everything they need and some extra, party and hangout all day and then drive back home. All while leaving the stuff they brought all strung out across the sand and not dropping one single dollar into any local business. Not saying that everyone does this but the majority does. Just looking forward to hopefully some less trash on the beaches and some open parking spots. $25/year is very fair I think


----------



## abh316 (Sep 11, 2006)

anyone have the number so i can call while im in katy and get my yearly pass?


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

I think there is an app that let's you do it Mobil.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

reeltimer said:


> I noticed the signage were you park is covered with garbage bags? are they starting to charge for parking or what?
> 
> sent from my taxpayer-funded sail phone and yes the government is tapped into my talk


its all garbage in bags. thats the biggest bunch of BS i've ever seen. those signs look like poo poo. i drive the seawall everyday going west to work, and those signs have changed the landscape, they just look trashy


----------



## GrouperGroper (Jul 9, 2013)

I have been going to Galveston since I was a small kid. I thought that was what beaches looked like until I moved to Florida for a few years.

I hate getting fee'd to death (on anything, much less parking), so I just stick to the beach access south of Galveston. I can drive on the beach, park for free, throw out some lines and avoid the crowds. I can't understand why people pay to be on Surfside beach when they can drive a few more miles and be free and not surrounded by others.

When I leave, my trash is already in a trash bag, but I will typically pick up others trash around me. Leave it better than ya found it.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Why imposing the fee on others? why not just fining ($500- $5,000) or jailing the offenders (trashers) even if taking their vehicles and auctioning them off.


----------



## 47741 (Jan 5, 2010)

WestEnd1 said:


> True story, the majority come down for the day, bring everything they need and some extra, party and hangout all day and then drive back home. All while leaving the stuff they brought all strung out across the sand and not dropping one single dollar into any local business. Not saying that everyone does this but the majority does. Just looking forward to hopefully some less trash on the beaches and some open parking spots. $25/year is very fair I think


Andeven if what you said was true, what of it? They are our beaches, let me on them. Screw the city Galveston. Money grab, straight out. Galveston has some major problems but charging people to use the public beach isn't going to fix it. Sadly most goofballs will pay the money to use our own beach.

Have you not seen the Wally World parking lots on the weekends? The restaurants? Most do not bring food to the beach to last all day. If that was the case all those sea wall businesses and strand businesses would be empty.


----------



## KSigAngler (Mar 6, 2011)

Sweet.. Now the trash can move down to west beach. Oh wait, they already have.


----------



## TheExtreme (Aug 17, 2010)

Does anyone believe that the city will actually use the funds for any improvements or maintenence on the seawall?


----------



## 47741 (Jan 5, 2010)

TheExtreme said:


> Does anyone believe that the city will actually use the funds for any improvements or maintenence on the seawall?


Of course, you can trust politicians! Look at the Texas education lottery! Oh, wait...


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

SaltyTX said:


> Of course, you can trust politicians! Look at the Texas education lottery! Oh, wait...


or the fee for your old tires or batteries!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

What a joke. Improvements and maintenence on the seawall?


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

A little more info
Five civilians and four police officers will check license plates to find violators trying to avoid parking fees. They will use scanners that check license plates and match them with a state database that will instantly identify scofflaws. The scanners also will identify cars sought through amber or silver alerts as well as outstanding warrants, unpaid tickets and other violations.
I personally think its a good idea.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

It's $1 lol


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

What next? Charge to walk on the sidewalk.. hmm


----------



## fisHRman (Aug 11, 2005)

Yeah just like they have used the $10 for the parking pass on Crystal Beach to make improvements there - not!


----------



## 47741 (Jan 5, 2010)

Mont said:


> It's $1 lol


8 bucks per day or 25 dollar pass, no guaranteed parking. Mobile phone cc pay only unless you get the 25 dollar pass.

Not $1, they talked about that, but last I heard, wasn't an option.


----------



## capt.dave (Jan 3, 2007)

Surprised it took them this long to do this. There is a flood of people that flock down to that island every weekend during the summer months. A lot of them are just day trippers that would fork over a couple dollars and not thing much of it. 

Personally, I don't really care. I avoid 61st and the seawall all together this time of year.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

fisHRman said:


> Yeah just like they have used the $10 for the parking pass on Crystal Beach to make improvements there - not!


The reason Crystal Beach is one of the cleanest beaches on the upper coast. Daily removal of seaweed, trash cans that are emptied daily and smooth drivable beaches. ALL because they have the cash to do so from permit sales. They need to start doing the same thing at SLP. Matagorda requires a $10 permit as well. I buy them all. We are on the beach every weekend. My windshiled is full of permits and I like it!!!

Parking meters on the Seawall is an EXCELLENT idea!!


----------



## WestEnd1 (Jul 26, 2012)

Since this will be such a burden on alot of people, the island has other beaches that are free, others beaches where you can pay as well, other beaches that are over crowded, other beaches that less crowded, other beaches that are yours to do what you like since the city has apparently taken the Seawall from you. There is still plenty of choices out there or possibly go to a different beach, theres a handful that are not far away. A lot of grief for only $0.07/day seems a bit much. If there is any possible solution to help with the litter bugs and other problems, Im all for it. There are beach fees all up and down the coast in this state, its not something new


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

SaltyTX said:


> 8 bucks per day or 25 dollar pass, no guaranteed parking. Mobile phone cc pay only unless you get the 25 dollar pass.
> 
> Not $1, they talked about that, but last I heard, wasn't an option.


Reading comprehension isn't one of your strong points. 
From the link


> The parking fees are $1 an hour up to $8 for the day or $25 for one-year annual pass.


It's one dollar to park.


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

Mont said:


> Reading comprehension isn't one of your strong points.
> 
> Seems to run rampant from time to time. :biggrin:


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

yea, and it's not like $1 or even $8 will buy anything anyways. I bet $20 bux that no one complaining about it has parked there this year to begin with. If you look closely at the pay per use model of our tollways (best roads in the state), TCD (best pier in the state), and apply what's already happened to this new model, it would seem to be a bright future ahead.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Seawall Paid Parking begins tomorrow @ 10:00 AM, here is some details for your information:

Fee: $1 / hour, not to exceed $8 / day or $25 / year annual pass
Operation: 10:00AM â€" 6:00 PM, 7 days a week, daily
Payment Options: www.paybyphone.com or call 1-866-234-7275

Paid parking areas will include the north and south sides of Seawall Boulevard from 6th to 69th Street and 81st to 103rd Street. The area between 69th and 81st Street will be free of charge.

Annual passes are $25 per year and can be purchased online,

via www.PayByPhone.com, or by calling 1-866-234-7275. All parking payments are associated to a license plate and are non-transferable, eliminating the need to display a receipt on your vehicleâ€™s dash, or to display a sticker or hangtag.


----------



## Cazador (Aug 13, 2007)

I can say it won't affect me, but I'm glad they are doing it. The island could use the revenue and I would think it will help to keep it cleaned up (in more ways than one).


----------



## 47741 (Jan 5, 2010)

Mont said:


> Reading comprehension isn't one of your strong points.
> From the link
> 
> It's one dollar to park.


Great that you started the board...but the news blip on the radio said hourly was no option. that was from some head cheese about 2 weeks ago.

Thanks for the arrogance...


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

I was a strong opponent of Galveston's paid Seawall parking. My reason wasn't my, or others ability to pay for parking. My reason is there will be little to no improvements done to the Seawall. The pro parking crowd promised permanent showers and toilets. In exchange for parking revenue. Between paying for the policing, the parking ambassadors, and the private company who runs the paid parking. There is going to be little R.O.I. for Seawall enhancements. The numbers presented didn't lie.

Look what that 250k (I think that's correct) got us last year. (x2) toilet trailers, and one gets parked on the strand. It is also my understanding that permanent toilets and showers will never happen on the seawall. Due to the Seawall being owned by the Army corp of Eng... And some EPA, TECQ b.s....

It's been a while since I attended the meetings, and heard both sides.. Just my opinion. I'll end up buying a yearly pass. We park there often when showing guests around the Island.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

trodery said:


> Seawall Paid Parking begins tomorrow @ 10:00 AM, here is some details for your information:
> 
> Fee: $1 / hour, not to exceed $8 / day or $25 / year annual pass
> Operation: 10:00AM â€" 6:00 PM, 7 days a week, daily
> ...


So, if the annual ticket you buy for a vehicle and that vehicle is in the shop, you have to buy another for another vehicle! Rip off to me.


----------



## Pier Pressure (Aug 30, 2009)

trodery said:


> Seawall Paid Parking begins tomorrow @ 10:00 AM, here is some details for your information:
> 
> Fee: $1 / hour, not to exceed $8 / day or $25 / year annual pass
> Operation: 10:00AM â€" 6:00 PM, 7 days a week, daily
> ...


Aww heck I can hear it now "Your not in the system, here is your fine" even though you paid.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

What happens if someone doesn't pay? A parking ticket, or tow? Hypothetically, of course. :wink:


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

SaltyTX said:


> Great that you started the board...but the news blip on the radio said hourly was no option. that was from some head cheese about 2 weeks ago.
> 
> Thanks for the arrogance...


So the "news blip" was wrong and you still can't read nor comprehend written factual information.

Oh, and you are more than welcome, bless your heart.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

There was a big article in the paper yesterday.

Copyright owned by www.galvnews.com 
Link http://www.galvestondailynews.com/n...0-f741-11e2-8f82-0019bb30f31a.html?mode=print



> *Seawall parking fees greeted with confusion; city says it has received few complaints*
> 
> * By ALEX MACON | Posted: Sunday, July 28, 2013 12:00 am *
> GALVESTON â€" Visitors to the island greeted the debut of paid parking along most of Seawall Boulevard on Saturday with confusion and dismay, expressing frustration with the new pay-by-phone program set up in lieu of meters.
> ...


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

I'm betting that warrants will show up with license plate submissions.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

boom! said:


> I'm betting that warrants will show up with license plate submissions.


That will work. We have room in our jail.


----------



## jamaicablonde (Nov 6, 2008)

$25 a year is cheap. Just wish they had made it easier for tourists to pay cash for a one day visit.


----------



## ottert (Apr 25, 2005)

So you can still park and fish the surf from just before daylight to 9-9:30 and be gone by 10.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

They didn't even have stickers telling people how much it costs? SMH


----------



## fishinfool (Jun 30, 2004)

I lived 3 blocks from sea wall for 6 years and was on it almost daily. I think charging a small fee will help in many ways. They charge to use the public beach on the east end. On the sea wall they are not charging to use the beach just to park on the side a a city owned street. Thats no different than the strand area. 

What I dont agree with is the methid in how you pay. What if I dont have a phone with internet or a cell phone to call from...obviously thats nit my case....but am sure there are some that dont. Maybe. Think meters that spit out a pay ticket would have been better.....


----------



## Alex258 (May 27, 2006)

I'm glad they are doing it. Hopefully it will clean up the beaches (talking about the people)..


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

how come Galveston residence don't get to go for free? or did I miss something? Texas City residents have a **** pass.

sent from my taxpayer-funded sail phone and yes the government is tapped into my talk


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

reeltimer said:


> how come Galveston residence don't get to go for free? or did I miss something? Texas City residents have a **** pass.
> 
> sent from my taxpayer-funded sail phone and yes the government is tapped into my talk


they forgot WHO supports the island in the off season. the locals, like myself. nope, I wont be parking on the seawall anymore.


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

iridered2003 said:


> they forgot WHO supports the island in the *off season.* the locals, like myself. nope, I wont be parking on the seawall anymore.


It's been 50 years since Galveston had a "ON season"!!!


----------



## Reloder28 (Apr 10, 2010)

Up on the Seawall is Seawall Boulevard.


----------



## kinja (May 21, 2004)

CORNHUSKER said:


> It's been 50 years since Galveston had a "ON season"!!!


Have you been lately? 7 days a week this summer, Lots of folks.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Update: 209 parking tickets issued Labor Day weekend. $$CHA-CHINGGG$$!!


----------



## charlie23 (Jan 11, 2005)

MEGABITE said:


> Update: 209 parking tickets issued Labor Day weekend. $$CHA-CHINGGG$$!!


and how many of those you think will actually be paid?


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

127. haha


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

charlie23 said:


> and how many of those you think will actually be paid?


what can they do if you don't pay it? nothing. kinda like those red light tickets
maybe report it on you're CR, but that's about it.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Will it affect parking in front of businesses ... in particular, bike parking in front of The Spot. Will it now cost $8 to park since its on the seawall?


----------



## Jamaica Cove (Apr 2, 2008)

I don't know about the Spot area, but down west of 61st, the city put up no parking signs on the north side of the seawall. So if one wanted to go to the pier by 81st, the only parking allowed is along the south side where is costs to park.


----------

